

LG Unveils Internet-Connected TV Running WebOS Acquired From HP - dded
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2014-01-06/lg-unveils-internet-connected-tv-running-webos-acquired-from-hp

======
dded
My take is that they simply want independence from Android. Maybe no longer
possible in phones, but they could make a go in TV.

There were reports of bad behavior from LG w.r.t smart TVs [1].

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/11/smart-tv-from-lg-
pho...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/11/smart-tv-from-lg-phones-home-
with-users-viewing-habits-usb-file-names/#p3)

